# Leak in Shurflo Pump



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

My Shurflo pump has developed a leak in a curious place. The water appears to be coming from around the lower faston lead on the pressure switch assembly.

I can't see any obvious cracks but have put some araldite around the area of the leak but this hasn't cured it.

Can anyone tell me a good on-line shop that can supply spare parts?

I'm not sure the problem is actually with the switch assembly because I don't think there should be water at this level. Probably need a new pump head.

Thxs
Colin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a leak on our pump. It came to light last week.
It is on the filter casing.
I put the o ring in and gave a generous coating of silicone sealer.
Damn thing is still dripping.

Dave p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have a leak on our pump. It came to light last week.
> It is on the filter casing.
> I put the o ring in and gave a generous coating of silicone sealer.
> Damn thing is still dripping.
> ...


Try some flexible gasket goo, cant remember the name of it but its in a tube and its blue, put it on both sides of the filter housing and O ring.

Peter


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Um! just to restate my original question......

Can anyone tell me a good on-line shop that can supply spare parts? 

:? 

Colin


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*leak in shurflo pump*

hi,

try marcle leisure,tel. 01531660797, somebody on here put it up,and i phoned them and they were really helpful,and their online shop is quite easy to roam round.

mags


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Mags,

i did try them but they were quite a bit more expensive than some others I found.

http://www.thecaravanshop.co.uk

These folks also consider the Isle of Skye to be part of the UK mainland - which it is 

Colin


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i got a new pump off ebay for £47 and fitted it in ten mins kept the old one as a spare when i renewed the pressure switch


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hylomar blue i think Peter

Going to get some now.

Cheers


dave p


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

these people are very good give them a try......
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/water/shurflo_pumps.aspx


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Clive......

Still more expensive than the Caravanshop though - £68 v £45

Like a previous poster I'll get a complete unit and keep the old one for spares.

Colin


----------

